# Crayfish?



## Mikey2455 (Jul 19, 2012)

I was cleaning up my garage and ran into a couple of my old 10 gallons. So I was thinking of starting a small little tank. I know nothing about crayfish so I am here asking for help. Is 10 gallon enough,filtration(sponge sufficient?),substrate,habitat,temp,ph, any help would be great...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

CPO's would be an ideal species for that size tank. A sponge filter would work AND they are plant friendly.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

be prepared for millions of babies haha  post some pics when your setup is done


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

what are CPO's again? where can I get one? I have a 10 gal spare as well and I'm thinking what to do with it.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i think cpos are mexican dwarf crayfish, theyre orange, and really nice looking, and stay quite small i believe, i think canadian aquatics may have them, check with charles or mykiss


----------

